# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  : استعيدي مرحك وحيويتك  وثقتك   بنفسك

## محجوب الخير

*

كونـــــي حنــــونــــة على نفـــــســـــك وادركـــــي مواطـــــن قوتـــــــك !                                           


من أجل القيام بالتغييرات الضرورية لخلق الحياة التي ترغبينها
عليك تغيير أسلوبك من التركيز على النقائص ومواطن الضعف ، إلى إدراك
مواطن القوة والمواهب والسمات الإيجابية التي تتحلين بها .
وعليك بتكوين قاعدة من الحب والمساعدة . هذا لا يعني أن تصبحي 
مثالية ، بل لأن تنظري لنفسك دائماً بنظرة متوازنة رحيمة . 
فكل ما قمت به من أفعال ، وكل شخص أحببته ، وكل خطأ إقترفته ، وكل
عقبة تغلبت عليها ، كل تلك الأشياء أجزاء منك ، بالصورة التي تبدين 
عليها اليوم .


ويحدث التغيير أيسر لو جاء من منطلق القبول والدعم
فالسبيل الوحيد لخلق الحياة التي ترغبينها هو تقديم الرعاية والتراحم
لذاتك في كل موقف . فعليك أن تحبي وتقدري ذاتك بكل جوانبها ويجب
أن تساعدي نفسك دائماً ، فعندما تشعرين باليأس والإكتئاب وكره ذاتك
تسقُطين في قبضة ناقدك وسيعتبر من المستحيل أن تشعري بالرضا تجاه
نفسك . لو كان في رأسك صوت يتردد دائماً ويخبرك بأن ما تقومين به 
ليس صحيحاً أو كافياً، فقد حان الوقت لإستبداله بصوتك الداخلي الحاني . 



وهذا مثال لشكل الحوار مابين ناقدك وصوتك الحاني :
صوتك الناقد: لم تفعلي بما فيه الكفاية أنتي غير كفؤة وغير مسؤلة.
صوتك الحاني: بل عملت بجد ، فأنا أقوم بمهامي طوال اليوم 
وأتحمل مسؤلية معظم الوقت ، وأستحق تخصيص بعض الوقت لنفسي .


تذكري أن الأمر قد يستغرق وقتاً حتى يبدأ الصوت الحاني في السيطرة
على حواراتك داخل نفسك . ورغم ذلك ومع مرور الوقت ، سوف يتغلب
هذا الصوت الدافئ على صوت ناقدك الداخلي ، ويا لها من راحة التي
ستشعرين بها . فبإيجاد مساحة لذاتك بداخلك ، سوف يسهل عليك 
إيجاد مساحة لذاتك في حياتك ! .


.










تخلصـــــــــــــي من شعــــــــــــورك بالذنــــــــــــــــب


غالباً ما يمنعك شعورك بالذنب من العناية بنفسك ، وغالباً ما تنبع
هذه المشاعر من التوقعات المبالغ فيها . حيث تتبنين مثاليات مستحيلة
تستبسلين لأن تعيشي عليها . فدائماً توجد قائمة من الأشياء التي
يتحتم عليك القيام بها ، وتفضلينها على حاجاتك الشخصية . ثم يأتي 
الخوف من أن تتسببي في مضايقة اللآخرين إن أعطيت نفسك الألوية .لا تقلقي ، هناك ما يمكنك القيام به ، أو في الحقيقة ، ما يتحتم عليك
القيام به . فمعظم النساء لديهن صورة مثالية لما يجب أن يكون عليه
الأمهات المثاليات ، والموظفات المخلصات ، والبنات والزوجات الصالحات.
ويسعين من خلال تقمص هذه الصورة إلى الكمال . وبسبب
المقارنة بين الصور المثالية وصورهن الحقيقية ، تشعر العديد من
النساء بعدم الكفاية والذنب لأنهن لن يستطعن الوفاء بالمعايير المستحيلة
التي أردن بلوغها .


فإن كنت أماً ، أو أم عاملة تشجعي لأن تصبحي أكثر واقعية
بشأن ما يمكنك القيام به خلال اليوم وتخلصي من الشعور بالذنب
بشأن الأشياء التي إخترت عدم القيام بها .
فإن وضعت نفسك في ذيل القائمة وسمحت لشعورك بالذنب أن يسيَر
حياتك فسوف يكون الضحية المنزعج الوحيد دائماً هو أنت ذاتك.
.

تحلٌــــــــــــــــــــــــي بروح الدعابــــــــــــــــــــــــة


في خضم الروتين القاتل ننسى الضحك ، ونصير جادين للغاية 
فنفقد لمسة أو طعم البهجة ، ونصبح كئيبين وثقيلي الظل ، وكلاهما
له أثر في شعورنا العام بالهناء .


تمر بكل منا أيام ، تبدو الأمور في غاية السوء ، فتريدين
الأشياء بشكل معين ، ولا تتمكنين من جعلها كذلك . ومن أعظم فوائد
التمتع بروح الدعابة ، هي أنك لو تمكنتي من الضحك ، ستخوضين
كل الأمور بسلام . فببساطة لا يمكن أن تضحكي وتتوتري بنفس الوقت
ولديك الخيار ، فيمكن أن تسمحي لنفسك بأن تصبحي مضغوطة
أكثر وأكثر ، أو أن تتقبلي الأمور على علتها ، وتبتهجي .


ربما قد مررت بتجربة إستطعت فيها الضحك مع نفسك حتى
في قلب موقف صعب أو مُحبط ، وجاء حينئذٍ الفرج . عليك الإبتهاج
وإبدئي في إستخلاص الدعابة من المواقف التي تستحق السخرية
التي تمر في حياتنا اليومية . وفي المرة القادمة التي تواجهك فيها
ورطة ما ، أضيفي لمسة من الدعابة وقطعاً ستشعرين بتحسن .وتذكري
حينما تخفق كل السبل فالحل يكمن في الضحك .


.










إحترمــــــــــــــي إلتزامـــــــــــــــك أمـــــــــام نفســـــــــــك


كم مرة قلت لنفسك إنك سوف تقومين بممارسة التمارين ، أو
سوف تُحسنين عاداتك الغذائية ولم تفعلي ذلك ؟ ألم تلاحظي أن في
المرة القادمة التي تحاولين فيها الإلتزام بعهد مشابه أمام نفسك
يشوب الشك هذا العهد ؟ 


يعد كل ما تتجاهلين إحترامه من عهودك ، كإلتزامك بأن تقضي
وقتاً أطول مع أطفالك ، أو أن تخططي لميزانيتك ، أو تكوني أكثر تفهماً
لزوجك أو أهلك ، وكل مرات خيانتك لهذه العهود سموم تشوب
مصداقيتك وتهدم تكامل شخصيتك وثقتك بنفسك .


تحملي بقدر طاقتك ، ولا تصدري وعوداً كبيرة تعجزين عن
القيام بها ، ولا تتعهدي سوى بما توقنين أنك قادرة على القيام به .
فعلى سبيل المثال بدلاً من التصريح أنك
سوف تمارسين الرياضة كل يوم هذا الأسبوع ، قولي
" سوف أمارس الرياضة لمدة ربع الساعة اليوم " .
وبدلاً من قولك : " لن أصرخ في وجه صغاري أبداً "
وهو ما يقرب حد المستحيل ، لم لا تقولين :
" سوف أتحدث اليوم لأطفالي بطريقة هادئة " .
أو بدلاً من قولك : " سوف أقضي على الأقل نصف ساعة
يومياً للقيام بما أستمتع به " ، إتخذي منحنى أكثر واقعية وقولي :
" اليوم ، سوف أخصص نصف الساعة لنفسي " .


.





خصصــــــــي في جدولــــــــــك بعــــــــض الوقــــــــت لذاتــــــك


تشعر الكثير من النساء أن الوقت الذي يقضين مع أنفسهن
هو وقت مسروق ، يتهربن فيه من واجباتهن ، لقد حان الوقت للتخصصي
في جدولك وقتاً لممارسة أنشطة رعاية ذاتك ، فقد تكون صحتك
وهناؤك في خطر إن أهملت نفسك ، فإن إستنفدت قواك ، فلن
تستطيعي إفادة أي شخص وأولهم نفسك ، قد تستطيعين تحمل الآلام
ولكن الترنح في الحياة لن يؤدي لخلق الحياة التر ترغبين .


تخيلي كيف ستقضين الوقت الذي خصصت لنفسك ، ماذا 
تريدين أن تفعلي ؟ إبدأي بالقليل ، وقومي بما هو ممكن ،
كالخروج للقاء صديقتك ، أو الإختلاء بنفسك لمدة ساعة في صحبة كتاب
أو قضاء المساء في مشاهدة فيلمك المفضل ، أو التنزه بالحديقة
أوغوصي في حوض الإستحمام الذي تحيطه الشموع المضيئة .
.





أنظــــــــــــــري إلى الجوانـــــــــــــب اللإيجــــــابيــــة


كم مرة شعرت بسخط تجاه تصرفات أحد أصدقائك أو أقاربك ؟
في المرة القادمة بدلاً من تمني إختفائهم من حياتك - لماذا لا تعتبرين
مشاعرك نحوهم عاملاً مُحفزاً ؟! لماذا لا تستفيدي من هذه العلاقات
لتقوى شوكتك وتعتادي الإعتماد على نفسك ؟


يمكنك إعتبار هذه التفاعلات مع الآخرين بمثابة أوراق
السنفرة التي بوسعك إستخدامها لتنعيم المواطن الخشنة في شخصيتك
وتقوية نفسك . ويتوقف الإختيار على طريقة تفكيرك
وإعلمي أن الناس الذين يضايقونك يكونون غالباً أفضل معلميك !
فيقدم لك هؤلاء الذين تعتبريهم مزعجين ، الفرصة لتصبحي أكثر وعياً
وفهماً لبواطن الآخرين . 


ربما لا يمكنك تغيير الظروف الخارجية ، ولكنك تختارين الطريقة
التي تتقبلين فيها موقفاً ما وأسلوب التصرف فيه ، فالمشكلة ذاتها
ليست هي العائق ، وإنما أسلوب التعامل مع الموقف هو الذي يجعله
إيجابياً او سلبياً . فالأحداث في حد ذاتها يمكن أن تكون ذات أثر جيد
أو سيئ ولكن المهم هو كيفية إستغلالها .
.



تحلٌـــــــــــــــــــــــي بالبــــــــــســـــــــــاطة


الحق هو أن لدى أغلبنا ما يزيد على حاجته ، فلدينا ممتلكات كثيرة
وغذاء وفير ، والعديد من الأماكن التي يمكن الذهاب إليها ، فإذا ما توقفت
وفكرت في ذلك فستجدين أن هذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي واجهتنا فيها
هذه المشكلة ، مشكلة ما يزيد عن الحاجة ! وفي الواقع ، يرهق الكثرين
منا أنفسهم في السعي للحصول على المزيد .فإلى أي مدى تتحكم رغباتك في حياتك ؟
يقع جميعنا أسيراً لرغباته - بدجات متفاوته - ويسعى لتحقيقها .
فنظن أن الحصول على سيارة جديدة ، والعيش في مكان ما بعينيه 
سوف يجلب لنا السعادة ، فتفرض علينا إعلانات التلفاز أنه بمجرد
أن يكون مكياجك مناسباً وملابسك مسايرة للموضة فسوف تكون
حياتك رائعة . ورغم ذلك ، لا يجد مُعظمنا أن هذا حقيقي .
يجب أن تتقلبي حقيقة أنه ليس بوسعك إمتلاك كل ما تريدين 
فربما ترغبين في سيارة جديدة ، مكيفة الهواء ومزودة بجهاز فيديو
للصغار ، ولكن ما تحتاجينه فعلاً هو وسيلة إنتقال آمنه يمكن الإعتماد 
عليها . وقد ترغبين في منزل جديد به العديد من الغرف إلى جانب حمام
للسباحة ، ولكن ما تحتاجين فعلاً هو المأوى المُريح والجيرة الآمنة .


يدمر إمتلاك ما يزيد على الحاجة قدرتك على عيش الحياة بكل جوانبها
فقط حينما تعرفين الفرق بين ما تريدين وما تحتاجين ، يمكنك البدء 
في التقليل تدريجياً من الأشياء الزائدة والإعتدال .
وهكذا ستبسطين حياتك وتتمتعين بمزايا الوقت الفائض للطمأنينة 
الداخلية العظيمة التي ستشعرين بها .
.



ســــــــــــــــــــــــــامحي من قلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


إن عيش الحياة التي ترغبين يعني نشر الحب والتواد والتسامح في عالمك.
فمن خلال تقبلك لعيوبك ، ولما أدى إلى شعورك بعدم الرضا أو الفشل
سوف يزداد قبولك لذاتك ، وحينما تدركين أن لديك القدرة على لوم
الغير والتعبير عن بعض غضبك والوقوع في الأخطاء كما يفعل الشخص
الآخر ، سوف يكون بوسعك مسامحة نفسك والآخرين .


إفترضي أنك غاضبة من والديك أو إخوتك أو زوجك أو أطفالك
أو أصدقائك . لكي الخيار ، فيمكنك التمسك بغضبك وتسمحي له بأن
يسمم حياتك ، أو يمكنك إيجاد وسيلة للتخلص من الجراح القديمة .


من الصعب أحياناً مسامحة من سببوا لكي الألم يوماً .
ولكن لو وضعت نفسك في مكانهم ، وتفهمت مقدار اليأس أو الخوف
أو الجهل الذي تسبب في تصرفاتهم ، وإذا ما إعتبرت بصدق أنك
ربما فعلت أو أوشكت على فعل شيئ مشابه لما قاموا به ، فسوف
يصبح من السهل التسامح معهم .


أما إذا رفضت التسامح ، فإنك بذلك تدٌعين أنك معصومة
من الخطأ ، وأنك لست كالبشر الباقين . والتسامح يتضمن
إعترافاً بأنك مثل باقي البشر الذين يجتهدون للقيام بأفضل ما لديهم
في حدود معرفتهم .
.


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاد الحبيب محجوب الخير وعادت الاشراقات والابداعات
تسلم ياود الخير ياوش الخير


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور يا ود الخير 

*

----------


## monzir ana

*برضو ان كيدهن عظيم ويكفرن العشير
*

----------


## جواندي

*أين انت يا ود الخير
                        	*

----------

